# Strawberry extract



## Pumpkinman (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm looking for a strawberry extract, or a recipe to make strawberry extract. 
I've tested the extracts that you can get from Midwest supplies and will not be using it, the taste is very much medicinal, not what I am after. 
Any suggstion will be greatly appreciated!
Tom


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.foodssuper.com/


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 6, 2013)

Olive Nation has good extracts.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 6, 2013)

If you have the time and can use additional volume I made one with 750ml Six Vodka, two pounds of frozen strawberries, 1 lemon zest & juice and white sugar. Blended one lb. of the berries a couple of cups of the sugar and the lemon and vodka in 1.5 l container. After 1 week strained and added 1/2lb sliced berries. After another week strained and added the last 1/2lb berries for another week.

It's added the flavor I was looking for and took care of some of the sweetening too. The Six Vodka is pretty neutral but still took a little while for it to dissipate in the wine.
Mike


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds great!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, I would recommend making an extract sans sugar ( more stable) sorta like he recommended .


----------

